# Quamar M80E group buy?



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Have spoken to Peter at Espresso Underground.

He may be able to supply the Quamar M80E, and at a favourable price. But what would help is enough interested people to justify a slightly larger order.

So if anyone is interested in one of these lovely grinders, give me a shout and I can let peter know.

Ta


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Good work. What's his price before group purchase discount?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

At the right money I would be interested. Its on my shortlist. I just need an incentive to upgrade and this may be it.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Well no figures yet. But he suggests it will be less than the MyEspresso price.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

What finish would it be?


----------



## Scarab (May 11, 2013)

If the price was right I could well be interested


----------



## Supermartyo (May 16, 2013)

Scarab said:


> If the price was right I could well be interested


Would defo like very interested, price wise ? Currently running an iberital mc2


----------



## Shakey (Jan 2, 2013)

I would be interested also (my only reservation is, apparently, spare parts are difficult to obtain if required)

Is anyone on the forum using one?

I would be interested in the polished aluminium and isn't a smaller hopper an option?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I've suggested that its smaller hoppers we all would want. I'd imagine finish is negotiable but the polished finish costs more. Lastly, as this is basically a rehashed fiorenzato t80, I can't imagine parts would be hard to come by. The burrs will be fiorenzato as will the motor. Standard warranty seems to be two years for domestic use anyway!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I could possibly be interested as well, depending on price.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Hope to have a price soon


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

right chaps... Looks like peter at EU can get them. He's just waiting for confirmation on price. he has suggested it'll be less than MyEspresso's £340 ish. But bearing in mind myespresso only do large hoppers and a smaller one would cost £30 more, My view is that as long as these are less than about £350-360, i'm in.

That being the case.. what finish are people interested in, so that I can give Peter an indication of what models he'd be pricing up?

Me... I'm after a Shiny Red M80E with short hopper.

Standard finishes seem to be Black, Silver and a price premium for Polished Aluminium.

So can you reply to this thread stating your model preference please.

Regards

David


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

The price quoted from Espresso Underground for the M80E including VAT and Delivery is £480

No small hoppers are in the UK at present and will mean a wait time, or they can be ordered seperately later for £20.

At this price point i'll be looking at the options available to me, but if anyone is interested, contact Peter and he'll hook you up.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is this the same thing?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Quamar-M80-State-of-the-Art-Coffee-Grinder-Manual-version-/221229629814?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item3382504176


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Almost the same price as a Mazzer then!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41... thats the doser version. Its the electronic on-demand version we've been looking at. I'm not interested in using a doser at home.

and yeah Glevum, at that point almost the same price as a Mazzer. MyEspresso still have them for £336, but not sure if i'd need to shower after I purchased something from that supplier. I'd feel dirty!!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Sadly the price is a bit too much for me at the moment,thank you.


----------



## Shakey (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm looking to Holland where I think I can get a polished aluminium version with 500g hopper for £440 including P&P if I've got exchange rates right.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Indeed... They were about £420 for the standard one


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

A polished one, depending on cost. If not silver. But would like to wait until grind off to make a decision

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok guys... Peter really might be able to cut us a deal, by going direct to the importer. But for his deal to work he NEEDS to order 5 of them.

So I really need four more people that are strongly interested!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What is the deal?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Waiting on feedback from importer. Just need to get some firm interest.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think the price will probably generate the interest or not!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Watch this space !!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Last update from me. Best Peter can do is £375+£15 delivery + VAT

My maths says that is £468 ish

It's a decent price for something that could match a super jolly-E

If anyone is interested, drop me a line


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Didn't casabarista work out cheaper with the small hopper

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shakey (Jan 2, 2013)

I went with Casa Barista somewhat reluctantly because Peter at EU offers such great service. However, I am without a grinder at the moment and need my lifeblood!!!

Casa were very professional and helpful and deliver by UPS Tuesday.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

So are the reasons that people are discarding myespresso 336 price tag is because the hopper (one can always get it cut), the colour and the service? or are the grinders somewhat different in the quality of the grind?


----------



## Shakey (Jan 2, 2013)

My reasons were as follows:

I had reservations because of past experiences dealing with myespresso.

Also, Is it the latest version? - I think they modified the control panel at some point.

The hopper size.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine would be service. Casa have been very helpful. When I have spoken to my espresso in the past I found the guy very rude. Didn't want to help. That's how he came across

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

there are also concerns about where MyEspresso are getting these units. His website says "in stock" but when I contacted him, he suggested a two week wait. On top of that, discussions with other suppliers have suggested that theres no real way he can be honouring that price on current model units through legitimate channels. So wheres he getting these grinders and do they have any warranty at all?

Theres far too much suspicion around that supplier for my own peace of mind. I think you'd find yourself spending £336, to be told 5 weeks later than he can't get you a grinder and be talked into buying something else rather than get your money back.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Sadly Peter was unable to help us out on this one, I'd advise those interested look at casa barista, who can bring them to the UK for £420 all in


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Could be worth asking about a group buy from Casa Barista?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Someone did approach them. But they could only discount the postage, and it would all get sent to one address, meaning we would pay uk postage anyway. So ended up the same difference.


----------



## Supermartyo (May 16, 2013)

Oops bean too long for me checking on this. Thread seems interesting. I would have to agree with the. Omens previously regarding my espresso when looking to get a fracino he seemed to be able to under

price the manufacturer? Spoke direct to fracino and managed to get a slight deal. Dunno my mc2 still does what i need it to just aesthetics that let it down.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

When you use a better grinder, you learn quickly where the mc2 has its limits. I was spoiled by getting to use some really great grinders. I needed to upgrade.

Having now used a quamar in the flesh, I think it is a genuinely superb grinder for the money. In fact just superb all in. It's a complete bargain for the performance on offer.


----------



## pauls18 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi I'm new on here ( even tho I registered many moons ago )

I have been looking for the best place to buy a M80 E in polished aluminium with the mini hopper,who would you 'guys' recommend ? I tried My Espresso a great price £346 ,but says he only has the silver Finnish .

I'm also looking to buy a Francino Cherub ,so any purchase info on this ,would also be great .......

Many thanks


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

pauls18 said:


> Hi I'm new on here ( even tho I registered many moons ago )
> 
> I have been looking for the best place to buy a M80 E in polished aluminium with the mini hopper,who would you 'guys' recommend ? I tried My Espresso a great price £346 ,but says he only has the silver Finnish .
> 
> ...


Hi, sorry I can't help but I must say that is a very tempting price from myespresso.....


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Wasn't that the old model though?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't touch my espresso. He told me a 2 week wait time... And my suspicion is that he couldn't actually get the product once you'd ordered it. You certainly wouldn't have a manufacturer backed warranty, and there's something genuinely shady about every single way he conducts his business.


----------



## pauls18 (Dec 26, 2011)

Got to say I wasn't too impressed after my conversation with him,tried to sell me an,ascaso or macap ... Because he had them in a polished finnish, said no,I want a polished M80e .......reply was ,I havn't got that.

Who would you guys recommend to buy it from as I said polished M80e with mini hopper,and also a Francino Cherub ( or should I post this elsewhere ?)

Many thanks again

'Shrink' just realised you already have the same set up I am looking at ,what's your opinion of the set up,in daily use ?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

M80 from casabarista in holland... Great service and best all round price.

Fracinos from Peter at espresso underground... Tell him you're from the forum


----------



## pauls18 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you I will get in touch with them .........

And yes Fracino ,not Francino as I keep writing !!!


----------



## pauls18 (Dec 26, 2011)

Just a quick update , I have ordered a Fracino Cherub,and a Quamar M80 polished on demand ,with a few other goodies too,all from Peter at Esspreso Underground, he gave make a cracking price on the Quamar as I was ordering the Cherub etc. from him .

Got to add as mentioned on here many many times, and I make no apologies for reiterating --- very very helpful and knowledgeable guy,I wouldn't go anywhere else,a real pleasure to do business with.


----------

